# New 250Rs This Week



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

We are owners of a 2008 Fleetwood Niagara popup, loaded as far as popups go, we bought it because we live in the city and needed something that would fit in a parking place. I now have a new opportunity to park elsewhere, so we want to upgrade.

I have been searching for a couple weeks for new travel trailers, and we keep coming back to the 250RS.

A couple questions, do they all have power awnings? What should I look for if anything option wise when purchasing, anything I need to know about, issues I may have, etc...

The length is 27'9 is that with the rear slide in or out? (I assume it is with it in, if so how long is it slid out?)

How is the overall build quality?

What do those of you that run them usually weigh with cargo? My current tow vehicle is a 2006 Trailblazer SS AWD with a tow rating at 6600 lbs, I will only have this for a few more months but I want to make sure I can stay under that weight this summer until I buy a half ton truck or tahoe, expedition etc...

Wife and I have our hearts set on this trailer, would just love to hear some pros and cons so we aren't blinded by anything.

Just read up on 'Marci' at Lakeshore RV and shot her a message, a few of you seem pleased with her so I will give her a shot also along with my local dealer

thanks


----------



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

svinc said:


> We are owners of a 2008 Fleetwood Niagara popup, loaded as far as popups go, we bought it because we live in the city and needed something that would fit in a parking place. I now have a new opportunity to park elsewhere, so we want to upgrade.
> 
> I have been searching for a couple weeks for new travel trailers, and we keep coming back to the 250RS.
> 
> ...


After a long wait (Ordered Feb 26th, was ready for delivery at dealership May 26th) we picked up our brand new 2011 280RS last Wednesday and took it out for a four day maiden voyage over the holiday weekend. The 250RS and the 280RS are almost identical from the front door back. The 2011 models all have a power awning. Both the dinette and the rear slides are also power now. The only real option is the interior color. I have had multiple dealers confirm that ALL outbacks come with ALL available options for the model, so selecting options is pretty simple. The overall construction of the outback is one of the things that drew me to the line. For a lightweight trailer, they are much sturdier construction than several of the other brands in the lightweight class! Unfortunately, I think you'd be pushing the limits trying to tow the 250RS with a Tahoe. You're looking at a trailer with a GVWR of 7550 on a truck with a towing limit of 6600. The Tahoe may be able to manage pulling it, but you'd be taking a rather large legal risk in the even you ever had an accident while towing it!

As far as Marci is concerned, I guess it really depends on where you live. I bought the 280RS through my local dealer for LESS than the price quoted by Marci and those savings were just magnified by the fact that I didn't have to drive 1800+ miles to get it home. Just for the record, I also talked to Marci about purchasing my camper through Lakeshore and found that even though they advertised having the 280RS on their website and on eBay, they did not have the unit on hand. It would have been ordered when I placed my deposit and I still would have waited 10-12 weeks for it to arrive. Being that it's June 1st, that would mean you're probably looking at sometime at the end of the summer before you'd see your Outback... On the other hand, if what she's got in stock is 2010 leftovers before the power rear slide and awning, you may be better off to order from the factory and wait for it anyway!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have bought 2 TT from Marci, its hard to believe someone beat her price on the same trl. she was 5000 less than my local dealer.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

svinc said:


> We are owners of a 2008 Fleetwood Niagara popup, loaded as far as popups go, we bought it because we live in the city and needed something that would fit in a parking place. I now have a new opportunity to park elsewhere, so we want to upgrade.
> 
> I have been searching for a couple weeks for new travel trailers, and we keep coming back to the 250RS.
> 
> ...


I love your choice of the 250RS. We have one on order, that should be in by the end of the month. We kept coming back to the same model as well. I agree that you would be pushing things to haul with a Trail Blazer. A new TV would definitely be in order.
I don't know where you live, but we are getting ours from Great Outdoors RV, near Syracuse, NY. They matched Holmans price, and were half the drive for us. 
They have a 2010 model with the Havana interior and all the new power "options", in stock. It just arrived around the first of May. We would already have that one in our driveway, but my wife preferred the Russet interior, so we decided to order what we wanted.

Good luck,

Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

> A couple questions, do they all have power awnings? What should I look for if anything option wise when purchasing, anything I need to know about, issues I may have, etc...


We have an '09 250RS and they did not come with power awnings - I don't think the newer ones do either.....



> The length is 27'9 is that with the rear slide in or out? (I assume it is with it in, if so how long is it slid out?)


The length of the TT is 27'9 with the rear slide in - with the slide out, its about 35'



> What do those of you that run them usually weigh with cargo? My current tow vehicle is a 2006 Trailblazer SS AWD with a tow rating at 6600 lbs, I will only have this for a few more months but I want to make sure I can stay under that weight this summer until I buy a half ton truck or tahoe, expedition etc...


I would definitely consider a new truck before towing the 250RS. You are under the max weight for the vehicle and other things to consider would be wheelbase and rear size. We are towing with an '06 ram 2500 and, although it does great most of the time, on hills is labors.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

We have a 250Rs and could not be happier. Tow vehicle will be a problem though. We pull with a Suburban and have no problems. The weight is about 6000 at the local scale. Build quality is better than anything I've ever seen in a TT short of Airstream.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

If the unit is 6000 on the scales, my trailblazer will pull it with no problems, it is over 400HP and 400 lb/ft of torque. I tow a car trailer that weighs 5800 and can go anywhere/up any hill with it at any speed limit. I know I should have something more substantial but if I don't exceed the max tow rating how would it be an insurance/safety issue? I thought that's what the ratings were for...

I apologize, I am fairly new to all of this but I am looking at the EXT escalade now also lol (gives me a good excuse to buy a new toy and let the wife think it was cause I needed to







)

thank you for all your help.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We are waiting for our 2011 250RS to come anyday now.The 2011 has the power awning and the awning extends over both doors also.Marci beat General RV in Canton,Oh by $3,500 and they are 45 mins away from me,so the 4 1/2 hr drive up north will be well worth it.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

svinc said:


> If the unit is 6000 on the scales, my trailblazer will pull it with no problems, it is over 400HP and 400 lb/ft of torque. I tow a car trailer that weighs 5800 and can go anywhere/up any hill with it at any speed limit. I know I should have something more substantial but if I don't exceed the max tow rating how would it be an insurance/safety issue? I thought that's what the ratings were for...
> 
> I apologize, I am fairly new to all of this but I am looking at the EXT escalade now also lol (gives me a good excuse to buy a new toy and let the wife think it was cause I needed to
> 
> ...


I have a '10 250RS with power rear slide and power awning. I scaled it empty, 6025 lbs. It weighs +/-7000 lbs "ready to camp" and my Escalade pulls it quite nice.
IMO,Your trailblazer is too light and short to safely tow a loaded 250RS. Any side wind will push you around like nothing, even with the best hitch set-up.

I also bought from Marci @ Lakeshore and saved ~$8000 over my local Canadian Dealer. The 250RS is the ultimate trailer in this size range - Love it!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

danny285 said:


> I have bought 2 TT from Marci, its hard to believe someone beat her price on the same trl. she was 5000 less than my local dealer.


I agree on this being hard to beleive, beating Lakeshore price by any amount is a major accomplishment. The dealer that can do that should be named.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I talked to Marci today and ordered my 2011 250RS. Thank you everyone, she saved me a bunch of money.
I have an F450 that I tow a boat with I will use that to go pick up the camper if I don't have the escalade by then. Thank you all for your help. It will be here end of July.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

We love our outback!!! thats a one sided opinion but you will find most of us owners on here feel the same way. and yes, Marci is great to work with!! good luck and hope to see you soon as a proud owner!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

svinc said:


> I talked to Marci today and ordered my 2011 250RS. Thank you everyone, she saved me a bunch of money.
> I have an F450 that I tow a boat with I will use that to go pick up the camper if I don't have the escalade by then. Thank you all for your help. It will be here end of July.


I'm not sure you're tow vehicle is up to snuff!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> I talked to Marci today and ordered my 2011 250RS. Thank you everyone, she saved me a bunch of money.
> I have an F450 that I tow a boat with I will use that to go pick up the camper if I don't have the escalade by then. Thank you all for your help. It will be here end of July.


I'm not sure you're tow vehicle is up to snuff!








[/quote]

lol, it just isn't very 'luxurious' Kids don't like it cause no TV's etc... DW doesn't like it cause no navigation, but real men never get lost, right?









The trailer will be done being built July 12th, so I should have it a week after that. Can't wait to make the drive up and back









now I just need a place to stay on my way back, to test it out


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

What interior color did you order?our unit will have the moonlight pattern.Congrats on the new trailer.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> What interior color did you order?our unit will have the moonlight pattern.Congrats on the new trailer.


Moonlight pattern also.

I ditched the escalade ext idea and went with a loaded F150 Lariat, max tow package, etc... I liked the trailer sway control idea and the 11,200 lb towing for future and other applications. All in all it is a very nicely appointed truck. I pick it up this week.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

svinc said:


> If the unit is 6000 on the scales, my trailblazer will pull it with no problems, it is over 400HP and 400 lb/ft of torque. I tow a car trailer that weighs 5800 and can go anywhere/up any hill with it at any speed limit. I know I should have something more substantial but if I don't exceed the max tow rating how would it be an insurance/safety issue? I thought that's what the ratings were for...
> 
> I apologize, I am fairly new to all of this but I am looking at the EXT escalade now also lol (gives me a good excuse to buy a new toy and let the wife think it was cause I needed to
> 
> ...


I don't doubt that the trailblazer could pull it. The catch is all the other details. Wheelbase (and even track width) contribute greatly to stability. The frame and suspension are also important to consider. Finally, what about stopping it. Sure the trailer has brakes, but bigger TV brakes are always better. The debate with teh 250RS is whether it is 1/2 ton towable or not (personally I vote that it should be with the properly equipped 1/2 ton). I'd nevery try to tow it with something smaller though...

I'd recommend pulling the vehicle purchase ahead or delaying the trailer purchase.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I pick the truck up tomorrow, so I will be fine. it even matches kinda lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking trailer. You've got great taste!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I have Marci putting the Atwood 3500, the WD hitch and the dinette slide awning on it before I pick it up.

I noticed on their website: http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/cf/shopmast/productdetailp.cfm?productid=2236
it says "Oversize pass-through storage and exterior bike rack provide valuable additional storage space!"
where is the exterior bike rack? or is that something I am missing? I thought the bunk door was the bike storage area.

Another question is this...

I am coming from a popup (single axle) to this, so I am not sure how to best chock the wheels, level, etc... Is there a beginners guide to these things somewhere? lol I think most of my current camp equipment is not going to be of much use anymore.

a guide or checklist of some sort would be very helpful.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> What interior color did you order?our unit will have the moonlight pattern.Congrats on the new trailer.


Can anyone tell me more about Marci? I assume she is with Lakeshore in MI? I plan on buying a 250RS in the near future.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

booze123 said:


> What interior color did you order?our unit will have the moonlight pattern.Congrats on the new trailer.


Can anyone tell me more about Marci? I assume she is with Lakeshore in MI? I plan on buying a 250RS in the near future.
[/quote]
We had a great purchase experience with Marci @ Lakeshore,give her a call or fire off a email to her.We had ZERO pressure to purchase anything extra.Mike in service did our walk-thru and was very informative and helpful.I can't say enough good about the transaction.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> What interior color did you order?our unit will have the moonlight pattern.Congrats on the new trailer.


Can anyone tell me more about Marci? I assume she is with Lakeshore in MI? I plan on buying a 250RS in the near future.
[/quote]
We had a great purchase experience with Marci @ Lakeshore,give her a call or fire off a email to her.We had ZERO pressure to purchase anything extra.Mike in service did our walk-thru and was very informative and helpful.I can't say enough good about the transaction.








[/quote]

Thanks, I'll give her a call.
I know that transportation is a big cost on these units. If one goes at gets their unit from Lakeshore, obviously you'd save on having to buy local (Denver) and paying a couple grand, but are they able to knock off thousands more? I looked at one in Colorado Springs and I was shocked how much more they wanted for their 250RS. I see on the internet these units have a 'wide' range of pricing. One would believe, even the lowest advertised price gives retailer a profit. I wonder if those extreme low prices advertised are stripped down, no AC, no propane tanks, battery, tires







, etc


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

booze123 said:


> I wonder if those extreme low prices advertised are stripped down, no AC, no propane tanks, battery, tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not stripped down from Lakeshore. The trailers all leave the factory with the same stuff, no real options.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Felony is a member here and he drove from Oregon to Lakeshore and saved a boat load of money on his 250RS.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> Felony is a member here and he drove from Oregon to Lakeshore and saved a boat load of money on his 250RS.


Cool!!..........it's 1200 miles one way and pretty flat headed East out of Denver. I'm considering selling my Niagara popup next month, taking a week off in early Fall and drive up to Lakeshore, Drop some cash on 'em, camp the first night in their facilities/area, check it all out, make any necessary quick mods then take 3 day's to drive and KOA-Camp back. I'm going to try this with my F150 in signature. The term "Flat" being the operative description of that drive............no mountain passes, just rolling hills if anything..............right????
Next Spring, I'll decide if in fact I need to trade TV for F250. Dreaming about the new '11 F250 with 6.7L Diesel. What a TRUCK!.....if the early buyers of this truck prove it to be better than the previous Ford engines in the past 7 years, I'll buy it, if not, then I just might turn sissy a go with Dodge.







.....sorry Dodge fans.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

wow that is cool, I sold my 08 niagara popup on friday, picking up my outback next weekend (hopefully) and have an F150 lol.

I LOVE the niagara, and if it wasn't for the kids needing more room I would probably have never made the move, but I sure am glad I did. Can't wait for the 250 to get here


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Marci called me today, my 250RS is in!!
Gonna head up this weekend to pick it up, should give them enough time to put the max air, slide cover and elec tongue jack on.

we are very happy campers


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Finally get to pick it up Saturday morning









I'll post pics when we get there...


----------

